# cats sleep with heads erect



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm just curious, are my cats sleeping when their eyes are closed but their heads are erect? eventually they do put their heads down, but how do they sleep so long with their heads up like that?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I call this "dozing". Eyes closed and relaxed but alert. Not sound asleep. Purrfectly normal.


----------



## MurphysMommy (Jan 13, 2005)

One of the funniest thing my cat ever did involved this. She was "dozing" on my lap with her head pointed toward the TV. At a point, she fell into a deep sleep because her head bobbled from side to side a couple times then fell down! It didn't even wake her up! I almost died holding my laughter inside. It was like when humans are sitting up doing the head bobble and just catching themselves before their head falls. Only her head did fall. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby always does this. Ready if something should happen to her & then she'll put her head down :lol: .


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

it's funny to see b/c their eyes are tightly closed, they look like they are in a sound sleep, yet they keep their heads up, I find it amusing!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

My mom and my cat both do that. It is funny because Elle will be sitting on my mom's lap or right next to her at night and I will see them both "dozing"(I am stealing timskitties word).


----------

